# SW 99 .40 cal



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Found this beauty on consignment at a local shop. It doesn't look like it was ever fired. One of the nicest shooting handguns I've ever shot. Absolutely love the trigger. I'm not sure why they didn't sell better than it did, but I love it. Quirky european features make it something special, I think. I could be wrong, but I think this offshoot of the Walther P99 was the first handgun to feature the replaceable backstrap. Easy to conceal too. Any other SW99 owners out there ?


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Congrats....looks like new....JJ


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

The SW99 and the Walther P99 are nearly identical pistols (aside from aesthetic differences). The P99 is one of my favorites. I think you'll like the SW99. One of the advantages of the Smith version was that it was available in .45. The Walter is only 9mm and .40.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Put 100 rounds thru it today. Ran flawlessly. The Walther looks bulky by comparison. Found new 12 round mags as CDNN for $24.99 each, by far the best price out there.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Glad to hear it's running fine.

The P99 has been out a while, and the newer ones (PPQ) seem a bit fuller in the grip, though I'm not sure. Comparing apples to apples though The SW99 and P99AS frames should be about the same. The one in the pic below is sporting the "large" backstrap.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

That's a nice looking P99, very Teutonic. The Titanium coating is interesting. I'd be curious to know the benefits of it. Quite a few detail differences in the grip. I also notice that the P99 doesn't have the front rail. I think the rail is more of an American thing.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks Hud. It's an early model (2004 I think). The Ti coating was discontinued after the first couple of years. Mine is flawless, but some had discoloration/durability problems. It was mostly cosmetic anyway. It's tennifer treated steel below. 

It does look significantly distinct, but functionally it is the same as the SW99. You could probably swap slides, though I'm not sure about that. One of the complaints was the Walther specific rail on the front. Later versions are available with a more standard rail. I don't use the rail, so it's a non-issue for me.

There are enough variations and versions of the P99 to boggle the mind. Regardless, you picked a winner. Enjoy.


----------



## The Hound (Nov 25, 2006)

The sw99 is my favorite handgun. I've got it in .40 also and I use it as my nightstand gun.

Shoots great.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I used to have one in 9mm.

Walther made the frame for S&W, and S&W made the barrel and upper. You can share Walther mags and some parts, if needed.


----------



## The Hound (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah, I use p99 mags in my sw99.

I just love the gun.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

When I had mine, I had gotten teh slide hard chromed. Here is what it looked like:


----------



## The Hound (Nov 25, 2006)

Sweet!!!!


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Added a Pachmyr Tactical Grip Sleeve(grip is a little slick for me), a Streamlight TLR-3, and she's combat ready. Put 100 rounds downrange, no problems at all(not that I expected any). No one at the range had ever seen one, but all were impressed by how the gun felt and performed.


----------

